# Help with photo



## Aquaholic (May 21, 2004)

I have been tring to make this pic a little better. If some one could help I would be very thankful. I would like it be level and zoomed in a little bit. 
Thanks
Stephen

PS This fish was fought for 1 hr 15 min ~ 150 lbs


----------



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

nice tarpon pic! Here is my simple attempt. Zooming in grained it up pretty good. so I left that alone. (full res might be able to maintain some good detail though).


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Email Cutter the original full-resolution image file and he can do a lot more with it. Otherwise there is not much you can do for zooming without pixilation. I played with the color and light a bit, but I have a problem that way.:redface:


----------



## b0whunter (Mar 7, 2005)

*150lb Tarpon*

Hey Stephen, nice fish and photo. Ok, I'll be the first to ask, where, where, where?


----------



## Aquaholic (May 21, 2004)

*Lets play a Game*

The first to help with pic will get a PM of where this fish was caught, by the way we caught 2. 1st fish was ~120 this one was ~ 150.

Thanks 
Have fun....


----------



## Aquaholic (May 21, 2004)

*One more pic*

Game on.....


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Cutter is better than I am, but you can email the original images to me if you want and I will try to edit them for you.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Aquaholic said:


> Game on.....


Here is the edit. Higher resolution images would be better to start with.


----------



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

Great action shot Aquaholic. Like Charles and Cutter stated, it's hard to do anything to it at such a small jpg size. I played around for a few minutes to get this. What size resolution was it shot at?


----------



## Aquaholic (May 21, 2004)

The original was 3.2, I sent Cuttter the original so he can work with it....


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

all i can say is woweeeeeeeeeeeeee-------- i wish- i wish- apon a star -where -oh- where- u tarpon are--i would love to hook one ---may be one day-- in my dreams


----------

